# error message filled morning



## Gruntilda (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, I just logged on to play a bit before starting all the Thanksgiving prep and the game is pretty much unplayable right now (9:30ish am).  I was on for about 2 minutes and got the communication error message 4 times.  I didn't actually have to keep logging back in, but spent more time waiting for the message to scroll than I did actually playing.  I sure hope they can fix this.  I will try again later.


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 22, 2017)

Same problem! Continues since this morning (now 04.14pm) (TWT) 
This is really sad, i hope i will fix the error soon!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah, I'm getting all kinds of error messages.  I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 22, 2017)

Same thing happening here. I was able to play for a while last night but then started getting communication errors and it's been doing that since.


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 22, 2017)

same error code in france... (for me) :C


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 22, 2017)

It's an injustice (>w<'') wait a long for the game and doesn't work.. There are too many fans of AC ❤ lol


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah, it'll probably settle down as the days go on, or they'll fix the servers. There's probably just such a flood of people coming on that they're overwhelmed.


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 22, 2017)

Yep~ the same thing happened with PokemonGO app


----------



## HHoney (Nov 22, 2017)

It?s been a little bit better in just this last hour. 

I have read in multiple places that even with those who played the Australian soft launch the numbers are significantly greater than they estimated.

News Flash! People love Animal Crossing!!


----------



## mitfy (Nov 22, 2017)

yeah, since last night i've been getting a bunch of errors. it has been getting better though since this morning.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

I missed out early in the morning because I had issues with the error from 7pm last night to around 8-9 this morning. Even now I sometimes still get DCed.

I know it's because they're overloaded from all the fans, so I'm not upset about it, but it's unfortunate! I've missed a couple animal rotations over it  I hope it gets fixed soon and not worse with the holidays.


----------

